# Albino Wild Turkey



## warriors

Came across this video yesterday and thought I would share. Have you guys ever seen an albino turkey. Crazy stuff.

http://www.outdoorclips.com/video/149/Albino-Turkey


----------



## buckseye

yes and kill it if you do see one... we have them around here and the wardens said they don't represent the species so kill it!! it was my pleasure!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

There was a baby one by our house in the fall but I haven't seen it since. I have seen 2 other ones too.


----------



## AdamFisk

Watched an albino hen for 15 minutes on Friday night. She was mingling with a groug of 12. My brother went out there on Saturday after one of the toms and seen her again. Pretty cool looking bird.


----------



## jimmyjohn13

There was a white hen in the woods by my house. Last year I had a white tom strutting about 90 yards away and never got a shot. Later I saw a white jake too.


----------



## hunter121390

id never seen one but that would be cool to see in real life


----------



## goosetalk

I once saw a white gobbler and two regular hens. Also, on another property I found a white wing feather, but never saw the bird it belonged to. Albinos may be the case, but another possibility is escaped tamies. I believe the white gobbler we saw was a tamie based on his gobble. We did not see him until we got back to the truck( which he then spooked a flew away in somewhat good fashion) after filling a tag, but while hunting we heard a very distinct/weird gobble. It sounded more like those western rios and merriums and not the deep bellow of a MO eastern. So we came to the conclusion that it must have been him.


----------



## Burly1

There have been so many turkeys raised and released, both accidentally and deliberately, that a great many wild flocks are tainted with domestic blood lines. White turkeys are neither an oddity, nor are they desirable. Shoot it, but contact a game warden before you waste your tag. He may very well allow you to claim it as a domestic escapee.

Burl


----------



## trapper2008

I shot a albino one 2 springs ago in UNIT R just outside of fargo there was a odd colored one that hatched that year befor only had a 5in beard on eh but i got pics i can post if ya guys want to see


----------



## warriors

Thanks for all the info guys, interesting topic.


----------

